# Question/Bug?: DVI-D/Component out at the same time



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

I have my 921 connected to my television via both the Y Pb Pr component connections (Input 5) and the DVI digital connection (Input 7). I noted early on that as soon as the 921 detects a digital connection, it cuts off the analog component video, ie. when I first turn on the 921 I get about 1 second of video over the component cables on Input 5, then that goes black and I have to switch to Input 7. If I disconnect the DVI cable, this doesn't happen, and video remains on the component cables. Well, this evening I noticed that if I press "Pause", either in live mode or while viewing a DVR recording, the component video comes back on when I press "Pause" a second time to restart. I can then have both DVI and component until I take some action that causes the 921 to retest the digital connection (like putting it in standby and turning it back on - I haven't tested many actions). Not sure if this is a bug or a loophole, as I'm assuming the whole analog cutout on digital detect is supposed to be a copy protection feature.

--- WCS


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds like a loophole to me. The component video isn't supposed to be active at all when a digital dvi signal is detected.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Sounds like a loophole to me. The component video isn't supposed to be active at all when a digital dvi signal is detected.


Ok, then they don't need to fix it. 

--- WCS


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Same here. I discovered this awhile back but I was rebutted so I just decided not to argue about what I saw. I spoke to a rep at Dwin about HDCP at CES and was told that HDCP definitly does not permit a device to have simultaneous Component (analog) output active at the same time as DVI. They have a special permission from HDCP to do a dual DVI output on their new scaler but were refused when requesting the Component / DVI out. 
Personally, I don't need this dual capability, but in my tests, I did have both Component and DVI active for viewing too. I wanted to test the RGBHV out but would need to wire up a cable dongle to test this as I could not find a Y adapter for DVI-I to DVI-D + RGBHV. Decided it wasn't worth the trouble so I haven't done any more with 
this.

What is useful is that I have installed a small 16x9 LCD screen next to my 921. This allows me to turn on the 921 and LCD screen to set timers for recording and not have to fire up the large FPTV screen, amp and other stuff in the home theater. Makes setting up timers at different times of the day very convenient. I can also use it to verify a record event executed without turning on the rest of the equipment.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Personally, I don't need this dual capability, but in my tests, I did have both Component and DVI active for viewing too. I wanted to test the RGBHV out but would need to wire up a cable dongle to test this as I could not find a Y adapter for DVI-I to DVI-D + RGBHV. Decided it wasn't worth the trouble so I haven't done any more with this.


I have the component and optical outputs from the 921 going into input 3 on my component/optical multiswitch, so it's more convenient for me to be able to view the component outputs when I'm switching between sources. Otherwise I have to change the television input just for the 921 while still using switch input 3 for the audio. Of course, this capability also provides loophole access to analog display or recording of HDCP protected content, but who cares?

--- WCS


----------

